# Troubleshooting to host games on Bnet



## TheGreenHalcyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello and Seasons Greetings,

I know I should be jolly, but im not feeling the Christmas Cheer. Because i cant host games on Bnet! It started when the Verison Tech Guy came and installed Verison FiOS Service, complete with an UltraLine Series3 Model 9100EM router. I can join and play games no problem, buy my hosted games are plagued by latency. Below are a LOT of screenshots of the internal settings of my router (i can supply more if you want). Thank You!


----------



## TheGreenHalcyon (Dec 7, 2008)

This thread died. Please help!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

have you tried setting up port forwarding in the "port triggering" section?


----------



## TheGreenHalcyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> have you tried setting up port forwarding in the "port triggering" section?


Tried and failed.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

change your DMZ host to DMZ enabled plus (all outbound and inbound traffic allowed.

you know the risks of this right so maybe turn it off when you stop host stuff on battle net


----------



## TheGreenHalcyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> change your DMZ host to DMZ enabled plus (all outbound and inbound traffic allowed.
> 
> you know the risks of this right so maybe turn it off when you stop host stuff on battle net


Already tried thet...dosent work.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what about this site
Portforward, chose your router and go through the steps for the game 
(which game is it? warcraft 3? Diablo 2?
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


this should help too
http://www.thehelper.net/forums/showthread.php?t=55442


----------



## TheGreenHalcyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> what about this site
> Portforward, chose your router and go through the steps for the game
> (which game is it? warcraft 3? Diablo 2?
> http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
> ...


portforward.com dosent have my router


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ahh curses

which game is it?
I can't help you if I don't know the game
well all you need to know is the portforward range which is thissomething like this for Diablo 2

copy without the quotes
Application name: "DiabloII1"
TCP port: 4000 - 4000
second TCP port: 6112 - 6112
UDP port: 6112 - 6119


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> change your DMZ host to DMZ enabled plus (all outbound and inbound traffic allowed.
> 
> you know the risks of this right so maybe turn it off when you stop host stuff on battle net


DANGEROUS suggestion... :sigh:

--------------------------------

Please tell us more about your internet connection.

Do you have a router you bought AND a modem/router supplied by your ISP?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

af3 said:


> DANGEROUS suggestion... :sigh:


well he already tried that for enabling DMZ


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

hmmm you say you have a router, well your going to need port forward, when i had n router i could hsot fine but now with my router i cant host, try portforward.com


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

what blizzard games are you talking about, starcraft i need ports for host but for diablo 2 i dont need to forward anything, warcraft 3 needs ports also.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

on my router I don't need to portforward any game


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think he is behind two NAT routers, therefore he will have to forward ports on both devices.

Are you using a router attached to a router/modem or "ADSL router"?


----------



## TheGreenHalcyon (Dec 7, 2008)

af3 said:


> I think he is behind two NAT routers, therefore he will have to forward ports on both devices.
> Are you using a router attached to a router/modem or "ADSL router"?


Not exactly sure what you mean, how would i tell if i did?


Mcninjaguy said:


> ahh curses
> which game is it?
> I can't help you if I don't know the game
> well all you need to know is the portforward range which is


The game is Starcraft

I heard a couple rumors on some other tech sites that Verison intentionally blocks Starcraft and other games and that there's no way around it. Is this true?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

do you know that sites where yo got those rumors for verizon blocking starcraft?

They might throttle P2P traffic but a game I'd doubt it


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

They should change their protocol, impliment encryption, or choose alternate ports to solve this problem.


----------



## TheGreenHalcyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Please tell us more about your internet connection.

Do you have a router you bought AND a modem/router supplied by your ISP?[/QUOTE]

um.. ISP being Verison? My original router is gone, now we run on the Verison-supplied router.


----------



## Guy743 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Help!*

I can't play any online multiplayer games! I have absolutely no antivirus or antispyware programs on my PC, nor do I have any firewall turned on.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Guy743, please start your own thread. You'll get a ton of help! 

TheGreenHalcyon, please call your ISP for step-by-step help.

Basically, you've done all you can on your side, they need to forward you through their routers.

Sorry we couldn't figure the problem, but good luck!


----------

